# My 210 gallon =D



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

so this is my 210... its plain but i wanna keep it that way. i have a BBXB, 2 motoro rays 1 male and 1 female, 2 ntts and 1 huge Flagtail. Enjoy =D

equipment i'm running 1 XP4, 1 XP3, 2 power heads just for extra flow and oxygen.

also my other tank i have a 33gal growing out some peacock bass (4) and some blue crayfish


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks good buddy , finally got some pics up [email protected]!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> looks good buddy , finally got some pics up [email protected]!


thanks justin, i've finally decided to take my dads camera and take some pics lol =D i'm like i guess its been long enough so yeah! how are all your fish doing?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Flagtail!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Nice Flagtail!


thank you, its around 12-13"


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> thanks justin, i've finally decided to take my dads camera and take some pics lol =D i'm like i guess its been long enough so yeah! how are all your fish doing?


good good , aro is doing ok , gotta get him eating other foods , so he can grow [email protected]!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> good good , aro is doing ok , gotta get him eating other foods , so he can grow [email protected]!


what's ur aro eating?.. mine's eating prawns and fozen blood worms only. i can't wait till yours get huge!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank, I like your aro!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking tank. bbxback from maju?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> good looking tank. bbxback from maju?


yeah mike it is


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

didnt you have some pnts as well!? any pics of those guys!?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> didnt you have some pnts as well!? any pics of those guys!?


no dude, i dont have pnts... never did...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

haha oops. wrong simon on bca lol


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking bbxb!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------

